# Ιχθύες, ιχθείς, ιχθύς: ψαρώσαμε όλοι



## nickel (Apr 9, 2008)

Πρώτα, τα κακά μαντάτα: στα παλιά τα χρόνια ο *ιχθύς*, που έγινε και χριστιανικό ακρωνύμιο, κλινόταν ως εξής:

ο ιχθύς, του ιχθύος, τω ιχθύι, τον ιχθύν, ω ιχθύ
οι ιχθύες, των ιχθύων, τοις ιχθύσι, τους ιχθύς, ω ιχθύες

Σήμερα πώς κλίνεται;

Το Lexiscope δίνει:
ο ιχθύς, του ιχθύος, τον ιχθύ, ω ιχθύς
οι ιχθύες, των ιχθύων, τους *ιχθύες*, ω ιχθύες
(Η πιο πετυχημένη χρήση της κλητικής θα επιβραβευτεί με ένα τελάρο τσιπούρες.)

Μου αρέσει το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ και το παραθέτω ολόκληρο:
*ιχθύς* ο [ixθís] O γεν. ιχθύος, πληθ. ιχθύες, γεν. ιχθύων, αιτ. ιχθύς : I. (λόγ.) γενική ονομασία υδρόβιων σπονδυλωτών που αναπνέουν με βράγχια· ψάρι: H παράσταση του ιχθύος υπήρξε ένα από τα πιο συνηθισμένα σύμβολα του χριστιανισμού των πρώτων αιώνων. ΦP _τηρώ / κρατώ σιγήν ιχθύος_, μένω απόλυτα σιωπηλός. άφωνος ~ / ιχθύος αφωνότερος, για κπ. που μένει απόλυτα σιωπηλός.
II 1. (αστρον.) _Ιχθύες_, ονομασία ενός αστερισμού του νότιου ημισφαιρίου. 2. (αστρολ.) α. _Ιχθύες_, το δωδέκατο από τα δώδεκα μέρη στα οποία διαιρείται ο ζωδιακός κύκλος και το αντίστοιχο χρονικό διάστημα από 19 Φεβρουαρίου ως 20 Μαρτίου: _Γεννήθηκα στους Ιχθύς_. || το σύμβολο του παραπάνω ζωδίου. β. για πρόσωπο που γεννήθηκε στον αστερισμό των Ιχθύων: _O άντρας μου είναι Ιχθύς_.

Συμφωνεί και το ΛΝΕΓ:
ο ιχθύς, του ιχθύος, τον ιχθύ
οι ιχθύες, των ιχθύων, τους ιχθύς

Κανένα από τα λεξικά του Κέντρου δεν αναφέρεται στο πρόβλημα. Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα; 57.000 *Ιχθείς* είναι το πρόβλημα (στο διαδίκτυο — γιατί σε ζώδιο είναι πολύ περισσότεροι). Σε γενική και αιτιατική.
Π.χ. http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Ιχθείς

Ή να παραδεχτούμε ότι υπάρχει διπλοτυπία εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ή να βγούμε και να πούμε ότι είναι λάθος. Γιατί έχω μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι έχουμε κρύψει το πρόβλημα κάτω από το χαλί.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2008)

Να βγούμε και να πούμε ότι είναι λάθος να κλίνεται το ουσιαστικό "ιχθύς"΄όπως το επίθετο "ευθύς". Διότι τότε θα πρέπει να πούμε επίσης και ο μυς -> οι μεις* , η οσφύς -> οι οσφείς*, η ισχύς -> οι ισχείς*, η δρυς -> οι δρεις*, η ιλύς -> οι ιλείς*  ΟΧΙ!


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2008)

Μου αρέσει η σύγκριση και διάκριση που κάνεις. Έχει παιδαγωγική χροιά.

Να επισημάνω ότι η διάκριση γίνεται και στο Ορθογραφικό: στα λήμματα π.χ. ιχθύς, δρυς κ.τ.ό. όπως και ευθύς κ.τ.ό. παραπέμπει στις λέξεις που λήγουν σε -ύς στο Ορθογραφικό Παράρτημα, τις χωρίζει εκεί σε ουσιαστικά και επίθετα, αλλά δεν δίνει την κλίση τους ούτε προειδοποιεί για το συνηθισμένο λάθος.


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> β. για πρόσωπο που γεννήθηκε στον αστερισμό των Ιχθύων: _O άντρας μου είναι Ιχθύς_.


Για σταθείτε λίγο να καταλάβω κι εγώ. Αφού ο πληθυντικός είναι Ιχθύες και ο αστερισμός, όπως λέει και το ΛΚΝ, είναι επίσης Ιχθύες, και πολύ σωστά, αφού υποτίθεται ότι απεικονίζονται δύο ψάρια, γιατί το ζώδιο, που προέρχεται από τον αστερισμό, να είναι Ιχθύς και όχι Ιχθύες; Διαφωνώ. Ο άντρας μου είναι Ιχθείς και η γυναίκα μου είναι Δίδυμοι. (Υποθετικά μιλάμε πάντα.)


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2008)

Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο (και δεν θα πω αν είναι σωστό ή λάθος) να λέμε «Είμαι Ιχθύς», «Είμαι ψάρι», «Είμαι Δίδυμος». Δεν ξέρω αν στο «Είμαι ψάρι» το «ψάρι» πρέπει να γράφεται με πεζό ή κεφαλαίο αρχικό (όταν αναφέρεται σε ζώδιο και όχι σε ωδικές επιδόσεις).


----------



## stathis (Apr 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> (Η πιο πετυχημένη χρήση της κλητικής θα επιβραβευτεί με ένα τελάρο τσιπούρες.)



"Άρον το G3 σου και σπεύσε σφαιροπετάδην* εις την πύλην, _ω βδελυρέ ιχθύς_!"

*Επίρρημα σημαίνον υπέρμετρη ταχύτητα· αποτελεί αναπόσπαστο μέρος της ιδιολέκτου των καραβανάδων.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2008)

Μια και άνοιξε ο Zazula την πόρτα με τα ποντίκια και τη βελανιδιά:

Στο διαδίκτυο δεν είναι λίγα τα ευρήματα του «οι δρυς».

Ακόμα πιο γνωστό είναι το πρόβλημα με το «οι μύες». Το «οι μυς» είναι πια τόσο συνηθισμένο που το δέχονται και τα λεξικά του Κέντρου (δίνουν «οι μύες / μυς»).


----------



## paraskevi (Apr 9, 2008)

Μ' έχετε προβληματίσει, μιας που ανήκω στον αστερισμό των Ιχθύων. Να, από 'δώ και πέρα, έτσι θα το λέω για να είμαι καλυμμένη από όλες τις απόψεις.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στο διαδίκτυο δεν είναι λίγα τα ευρήματα του «οι δρυς».
> 
> Ακόμα πιο γνωστό είναι το πρόβλημα με το «οι μύες». Το «οι μυς» είναι πια τόσο συνηθισμένο που το δέχονται και τα λεξικά του Κέντρου (δίνουν «οι μύες / μυς»).


Αυτό θα έδινε διπλοτυπία "οι ιχθύς*" - όχι "οι ιχθείς*"! Διότι οι μεν ιχθύες πέφτουν θύματα της σύγχυσης με το επίθετο "οι ευθείς", οι δε μύες και δρύες την παθαίνουν από άτομα που συγχέουν την ονομαστική με την αιτιατική του πληθυντικού. (Δι' ο και ημείς κράζωμεν: "Δρυός παθούσης, πας ανήρ μπερδεύεται.")


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ακόμα πιο γνωστό είναι το πρόβλημα με το «οι μύες». Το «οι μυς» είναι πια τόσο συνηθισμένο που το δέχονται και τα λεξικά του Κέντρου (δίνουν «οι μύες / μυς»).


Δεν είναι το μόνο που δέχονται — το ΛΚΝ δεν δίνει διπλούς τύπους (δέχεται μόνο *του μυός*, *οι μύες*, *τους μυς*), ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ λέει:

Η κλίση τής λ. *μυς* είναι η εξής: 


*Ενικός* | *Πληθυντικός |*
*ο μυς |* *οι μύες / μυς* *|*
*τού μυ / μυός |* *των μυών* *|*
*τον μυ |* *τους μύες / μυς* *|*Οι τ. *τού μυός* και _*τους μυς*_ προέρχονται από τη λόγια γλώσσα, ενώ ο τ. *οι μυς* πλάστηκε αναλογικά προς τον τ. τής αιτ.

Άρα τώρα εγώ την κρατάω τη γενική «του μυ» (με τα χιλιάδες ευρήματα) ή μπορώ να την μετατρέψω ευλαβικά σε «μυός»;


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Εγώ ευλαβικά λέω «του μυός» και «του ποντικιού».


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 23, 2009)

Πήγα να πώ ότι ευτυχώς με το "ισχύς" δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα μιας και δεν έχει πληθυντικό, αλλά στην τεκμηρίωση μού ήρθε κεραμίδα από αλλού :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Ναι, έχουν κάνει λάθος, είναι επίθετο, ως γνωστόν, με ουδέτερο το *ισχύο. 

Είσαι υπερβολικός πάντως. Κάποιο παιδάκι απλώς πάτησε κατά λάθος 1 αντί για 2 και το έκανε αρσενικό. Και κάποιος αποκοιμήθηκε την ώρα του ελέγχου. Παρέα με τον Όμηρο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2009)

Ισχύς του η αλλαγή του φύλου του! 

Τελικά μερικές λέξεις το τραβάει ο οργανισμός τους να κακοπαθαίνουν, ρε παιδί μου! :)


----------



## sarant (Mar 23, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με την ΕΛΕΤΟ, η ισχύς έχει πληθυντικό, ή μάλλον σύμφωνα με τους φυσικούς η ισχύς έχει πληθυντικό και έθεσε ερώτημα ο κ. Φραγκόπουλος και η ΕΛΕΤΟ πρόκρινε τον τύπο "οι ισχύες", αν θυμάμαι καλά όσα είχαν γραφτεί σ' ένα πρόσφατο Ορόγραμμα. Τα υπέρ και τα κατά δεν τα θυμάμαι, και είναι κρίμα που η ΕΛΕΤΟ δεν συμμετέχει στο φόρουμ να μας τα πει πιο αναλυτικά.


----------



## sarant (Mar 23, 2009)

Τώρα τα κοίταξα και είδα ότι στον πληθυντικό προκρίνουν: οι ισχύες, των ισχύων, τις ισχύς.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2009)

Λογικό μού φαίνεται.


----------

